# هل من معلومات عن إطارات Wanli؟



## zamalkawi (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أحتاج لشراء إطارات ولم أجد إطارات من أي من الماركات الشهيرة المعروفة المضمونة، ولكني وجدت من ماركة أول مرة أسمع عنها وهي Wanli فهل لدى أحد أي معلومات عنها، خاصة بخصوص الأمان والأداء؟
وشكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا رابط موقع الشركة وهى صينية
http://www.wanlitires.com/home.php

وهذا نقلا عن الموقع

*Limited Warranty*
The manufacturer hereby warrants that every Wanli new truck tire will be free from defects in workmanship and material for the life of the original tread down to 2/32nds, at which point the tire is considered to be fully worn out. *General Warranty*
If a defect in workmanship and materials is found in any Wanli truck tire up until last 2/32nds of the original usable tread, a credit will be given toward the purchase of a comparable new Wanli tire. The credit will be based on a pro-rated basis for the remaining tread. Applicable taxes on the new tire and costs of mounting and balancing service will be borne by the owner. An adjustment on out-of-balance or out-of-round tires is allowed only during the first 2/32nds of the original tread. 
*Exclusions*
All new Wanli Truck tires are limited to the original purchaser, and is not assignable to subsequent purchasers. The limited warranty is applicable only in the United States, Canada and Puerto Rico. Any tire used or equipped on a vehicle registered or operated outside the United States will not be covered by this warranty


----------



## ابو ربحي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم قرأت منذ فترة خطر الإطارات الصينية من حيث الجودة وهذا التقرير الذي قرأته:
وصفت الإطارات الشتوية المصنعة في الصين بأنها كارثية ، وذلك خلال اختبار أجراه نادي السيارات الألماني ومنظمة ألمانية كبرى متخصصة في حماية المستهلك.
وخلصت نتيجة اختبار أجراه نادي السيارات الألماني ومنظمة ستيفتونج فارينتيست على 28 نوعا مختلفا من الإطارات إلى أنه لا يمكن وصف أي إطار من هذه الإطارات على قمة القائمة باعتبارها جيدة جدا .
ووجد أن أنواع الإطارات الثلاث التي وصفت بأنها غير كافية مصنعة في الصين. وظهر في الاختبار أنه عند الضغط على المكابح بكامل طاقتها خلال سير السيارة بسرعة تبلغ 100 كيلومتر/ساعة وجد أن نوع ستار برفورمر وينتر و ويستليك إس دبليو 601 سنو ماستر يتوقفان بعد 18 مترا و22 مترا من خط المكابح أبعد من الوضع القياسي.
وذكر نادي السيارات في تقرير له إن مثل هذه الفروق الضخمة حيوية عندما يتعلق الأمر بوقوع حادث أو لا .
وفي القطاع الأصغر مقاسات 185/65 آر15 88 تي حصل إطار إس بي وينتر سبورت 3 دي إم أو من دنلوب على أفضل الدرجات وهي 1ر2 في الطرق المبللة. وظهر إطار ألتراجريب من جوديير بأداء متميز على الطرق الثلجية.
وتصدر إطار ألبين إيه4 من شركة ميشلان الفرنسية القائمة في قطاع الإطارات الكبيرة مقاسات 225/45 آر 17 91و94 إتش ، إلى جانب إطارات وينتركونتاكت تي إس 830 بي من كونتيننتال و إس بي وينتر سبورت 3 دي من دنلوب.​​والله اعلم​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 ديسمبر 2010)

في الحقيقه تعاملت مع انواع مختلفة من الأطارات الصينية ولي تجربة عملية مع انواع 
سبيكترا - Boto- وأوتسو تخص سيارات الديزل الخفيفة والثقيلة 
وقد عملت بشكل جيد وتجملت مسافات سير كبيرة وحمولات كبيرة بالأضافة لأنها اقتصادية بالتكلفة 
ولكن لم اتعامل مع الصيني في السيارات السياحية


----------



## zamalkawi (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود
في الواقع زرت موقع نادي السيارات الألماني ADAC وكان تقييمه للإطارات الشتوية WANLI سيء للغاية
وحيث أن سؤالي يتعلق بالإطارات الشتوية فقد فضلت شراء نوع آخر وهو Barum Polaris رغم أنه أغلى من Wanli بحوالي 40%، ولكن أعتقد أن هكذا أفضل


----------

